# Cyclist killed near Patterson



## waterguy (Jun 15, 2006)

from the _Modesto Bee_:

*Bicycle, motorcycle in fatal collision near Patterson*

A Patterson man on a bicycle died Sunday after he swerved in front of a motorcycle and the two collided, authorities said. 
James E. McCluskey was riding a Cannondale bicycle east on the paved shoulder of Diablo Grande Parkway, west of Interstate 5, when the accident happened just before noon, said Sgt. Ted Melden of the California Highway Patrol. 
McCluskey, 55, veered in front of a 2006 Yamaha motorcycle ridden by Alejandro Zuniga, 26, of Pittsburg. Zuniga applied his brakes and steered to the left, but could not avoid a collision. 
Both men were thrown from their bikes. Zuniga was taken to Doctors Medical Center with moderate injuries. He was in good condition Sunday evening, according to a nursing supervisor. Both men were wearing helmets.


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

I wasn't there so it's pure conjecture on my my part if Mr Zuniga from Pittsburg wasn't, ahem, perhaps riding a bit too close to the shoulder of the road...like maybe even...buzzing the guy?... I've ridden up Hwy 9 countless times when I *know* a motorbike coming up behind me would hit my hand if I stuck it straight out towards the centerline. Too bad we're not likely to see the final report on this one to see who's at fault or what the circumstances were.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Gee, another case of, "The bicycle swerved in front of me. There was nothing I could do." That seems to be the case in just about every fatal bicycle accident.


----------



## narnett (Aug 13, 2008)

*Mental Health Day*

FYI... Jim was a Santa Clara County firefighter/paramedic... a great guy. I had seen him Friday to ask if he could help me with a critical incident stress debriefing. Though tempted, he said he really needed a "mental health day." So that's what he was doing when this accident happened. If Jim's death serves to remind us all to be extra careful when we have a lot on our mind, I think that would honor him (regardless of may have happened).


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

narnett said:


> FYI... Jim was a Santa Clara County firefighter/paramedic... a great guy. I had seen him Friday to ask if he could help me with a critical incident stress debriefing. Though tempted, he said he really needed a "mental health day." So that's what he was doing when this accident happened. If Jim's death serves to remind us all to be extra careful when we have a lot on our mind, I think that would honor him (regardless of may have happened).


Oh my. I am so sorry to read about this.

Please express my condolence to his family.

jps


----------

